# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Still Wax Blocking?

## peyes

*For those that still surface traditional lenses and use wax, how do you clean your lenses after deblocking? I would really like to find an alternative to the Coburn Lens Washer.*

----------


## OscarMadison

> *For those that still surface traditional lenses and use wax, how do you clean your lenses after deblocking? I would really like to find an alternative to the Coburn Lens Washer.*



I went back to using Surface Saver tape. Not only keeps the lens clean but also helps with the wax staying on the lens. Use the washer for blocks only

----------


## OliMay

Hard wash helps.

----------


## Quince

I can't imagine not taping lenses before blocking. Simple soap and water wash after but no hassle. Only problem now is the good stuff cost over $100 a roll! In my mind, it is worth the time saved and the lens is kept protected during processing... I miss my lab  :cry:

----------


## dima

last years I saw an satisloh ART....so cool they block and wash automated

----------

